#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Ступа в Пущино

## Артем Тараненко

Сегодня разведка донесла. Не знал. Материал здесь

----------

Буль (08.09.2009), Доржик (28.10.2009)

----------

